# Am I Eligible to apply under 489 sub class with IELTS 6 in each band



## Kannansk (Jul 19, 2013)

Got Positive feedback from ACS on June 2013 as Software Tester (261314). Attempted IELTS 2 time and got score of 7,6,6,6 recently so 190 is out of option as it requires 7 in each band for software tester so I am left with 489. whether i want to know can i apply for 489 regional state sponsorship which give 50 + 10 = 60 points. or should i re-appear for IELTS. Pls advice on the above.


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

Kannansk said:


> Got Positive feedback from ACS on June 2013 as Software Tester (261314). Attempted IELTS 2 time and got score of 7,6,6,6 recently so 190 is out of option as it requires 7 in each band for software tester so I am left with 489. whether i want to know can i apply for 489 regional state sponsorship which give 50 + 10 = 60 points. or should i re-appear for IELTS. Pls advice on the above.


In my opinion, you should improve your IELTS Score to 7.0 and then apply for a 190 visa.

There are lot more job opportunities in major centers than in regional Australia. 

This is not to suggest that it is impossible to line up a job in regional Australia, its just that there are obliviously lot more opportunities in a major city. 

Also, meeting the minimum eligibility criteria for State Nomination is the first step in the assessment processes, however it does not guarantee an application will be successful.

Certain Australian States receive a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work are selected for State Nomination....

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Kannansk said:


> Got Positive feedback from ACS on June 2013 as Software Tester (261314). Attempted IELTS 2 time and got score of 7,6,6,6 recently so 190 is out of option as it requires 7 in each band for software tester so I am left with 489. whether i want to know can i apply for 489 regional state sponsorship which give 50 + 10 = 60 points. or should i re-appear for IELTS. Pls advice on the above.


At present Vic and ACT sponsors 261314. Both currently requires IELTS 7 band in each for off shore applicants. 
ACT does not sponsor 489, while Vic requires job offer from regional area for 489 http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a...lled-visas/skilled-regional-visa-subclass-489

IELTS is the only option before you.


----------



## Kannansk (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks ICriding and Mroks for your comments and I understand 190 sub class is always a safe and better option and Vic 489 requires an employment offer respectively but in my case am i eligible to apply 489 with 6 in each band or to file under 489 also i still need to get 7 in each band in Ielts.


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

Kannansk said:


> Thanks ICriding and Mroks for your comments and I understand 190 sub class is always a safe and better option and Vic 489 requires an employment offer respectively but in my case am i eligible to apply 489 with 6 in each band or to file under 489 also i still need to get 7 in each band in Ielts.


According to English language requirements for Skilled Regional (489) Visa:

All applicants must have an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) score of at least six in each band score. Certain occupations require a higher standard of English for the purpose of state nomination - these occupations are specified on the State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria.

Skilled Regional (489) Visa - Live in Victoria

According to the Victorian State Nomination List, a Software Tester (261314) needs and IELTS score of 7.0 in each band as well as a minimum of three years experience.

State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


To apply for Victorian visa nomination under the Skilled Regional (489) visa you *must have a current job offer within a regional area of Victoria.
*
Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## Kannansk (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah Got it once again thanks for your comments. I want to get into Australia and I can manage to live in regional area as well. So Can i be considered for RSMS 187 subclass as Direct Entry Scheme. Need your expertise.


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

Kannansk said:


> Yeah Got it once again thanks for your comments. I want to get into Australia and I can manage to live in regional area as well. So Can i be considered for RSMS 187 subclass as Direct Entry Scheme. Need your expertise.


You will need to find an Australian employer located in regional Australia willing to offer you a job and sponsor your visa application through the Direct Entry Scheme


*Requirements*

People can apply for this visa if they:

want to live and work in regional Australia, meaning not in the Gold Coast, Brisbane, Newcastle, Sydney, Wollongong and Melbourne
*have been nominated by an approved Australian employer located in regional Australia*
are younger than 50 years of age
meet the skills, qualifications and English language requirements.

Source:

Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (subclass 187)

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## Kannansk (Jul 19, 2013)

Ok I am fine with the details and have some confusion as well but let me ask you i am not troubling you with my +ve ACS, IELTS 6 in each which visa will i be eligible to apply to get into australia. kindly reply.


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

Kannansk said:


> Ok I am fine with the details and have some confusion as well but let me ask you i am not troubling you with my +ve ACS, IELTS 6 in each which visa will i be eligible to apply to get into australia. kindly reply.


Relevant details already posted above!

More info here: http://www.immi.gov.au/visawizard/

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## santhoshkphb (May 29, 2014)

Kannansk said:


> Got Positive feedback from ACS on June 2013 as Software Tester (261314). Attempted IELTS 2 time and got score of 7,6,6,6 recently so 190 is out of option as it requires 7 in each band for software tester so I am left with 489. whether i want to know can i apply for 489 regional state sponsorship which give 50 + 10 = 60 points. or should i re-appear for IELTS. Pls advice on the above.


Hi have u got invitation with 6 points in ielts?

I am also looking to applying under SUbclass 489 as i too getting only 6.I attempted twice.and my code is 149212.Customer Service Manager.

Need your suggestion please

Regards
San


----------



## ranagarima14 (Nov 20, 2015)

Am I Eligible to apply under 489 sub class with IELTS 6 in each band, my sister is sponsoring me and she stays in Victoria. My skill select is Software developer.


----------

